# Your favorite use for your blast chiller/freezer?



## gordo74oz (Sep 29, 2015)

I recently picked up a small blast chiller/freezer and have put it to work in some fairly mundane tasks (chilling pulled pork, blast freezing hot wings etc). 

What I would love is some inspiration or some pointers to great resources for learning more about utilizing a blast freezer for both savory and sweet options.

Thanks

Gordon


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

I like to put things in them to get cold really fast.


----------



## dreampunx (Aug 31, 2015)

Re-doing gelatin based deserts.  Last week, our Panna Cotta and Chocolate deserts didn't set in time for service, so we re-distributed a few more sheets of gelatin  by cooking the mixture and re-incorporating the gelatin while we had all of the vessels in our freezers.  Once that was taken care of we portioned the new mixture in the cold vessels and left them in the freezer for about a half hour and we didn't have to 86 anything.


----------



## akat (Jun 9, 2015)

i have always wanted to use one to make a chicken soup. where the chicken IS the soup... so i have been experimenting with freezing and then cooking the protean so it mushes up (kinda like a pate). the freezing breaks down the cell walls and the cooking releases the liquids. could be interesting. Also for garnishes, frozen roses etc, kinda naff but I like that sort of thing sometimes. lots of deserts come to mind but that is obvious.


----------



## gordo74oz (Sep 29, 2015)

The chicken soup idea sounds interesting.  I had thought though that the idea of a blast freezer was to minimise the size of the crystals being formed and thus reducing the cell damage.  Therefore would a regular freezer not be a better choice?

Would love to hear your favorite simple desert recipes!


----------



## akat (Jun 9, 2015)

very good point ! ... i hear one of the IGnobel prize winners found a way to un-cook an egg.. .separated the protean strands, i guess that would be the way to go for the chicken soup idea.... as for blast freezers... i agree with you , there is SOMETHING that can be done, something truly exciting...


----------



## harrisonh (Jan 20, 2013)

you guys must be confusing a blast freezer that is found in most kitchens for a commercial Individually quick frozen freezer or a "flash" freezer. A blast freezer just gets things out of the danger zone quickly They usually just go down  to 40 or to 0 within a relatively short period of time (like 90 minutes)

. And in reality, we're just using them in order to get things into the walkin. It does not get down to super low temps and it does not preserve cell walls. And both use electricity like crazy. Have you thought about liquid nitrogen? It's more cost effective if you're playing with food (doing molecular gastronomy and stuff)


----------

